# Endlicher Automat zu Grammatik/Ausdrücken



## ArdianH101 (19. Feb 2016)

Hallo,

kurze Frage:
Kann ich einen Automaten eigentlich nur aus einem regulären Ausdruck erstellen? 
Beziehungsweise fällt mir das recht leicht.
Kann man denn auch einen Automaten nur anhand der Grammatik erstellen? 

Danke


----------



## da921610 (12. Mai 2016)

Einen Cola-Automaten?


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Mai 2016)

Ist/Sind nur andere Darstellungsweisen für DEAs/NEAs.


----------

